# Soreness after sex normal?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's normal to be sore hours after sex. It does not hurt during sex and there is plenty of lubricant, but there is soreness that sets in hours after sex. We have recently reconciled and Husbsnd has recently moved back in. So far it seems like we are on a once a week schedule which is fine for me right now because I'm getting sore. Soreness will last 2-3 days. If my husband decides he wants sex more often I could be even more sore. Before our break up our sex life sucked ( once every 3-6 months) so this soreness was happening then too, but I didn't think much of it because of infrequency of sex. 

Anyone else experience this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

are you for real? Do you not enjoy sex?


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

annagarret said:


> are you for real? Do you not enjoy sex?


I'm not saying I don't enjoy sex. I just get sore starting a couple hours after sex. I actually have a much stronger drive than my husband. I'm actually hoping that our sex frequency will get up to 3 times per week with him being more open to try other things. Our sex frequency sucked before our break up, he was not interested snd our lovelanguage was off. So far with reconciliation it seems to be getting better. I'm just noticing I'm sore for a couple days after sex. We are going on a cruise in march, so I hope my soreness won't interfere
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

See a doctor about the soreness to rule out any kind of real problem.

I've had soreness before. I get urininary track infections from very vigorous intercourse. 

The soreness can be just from you not being used to much sex anymore. And it could resolve itself over time. But you really do need to see a doc to rule out any problems.

One thing I found that helped decrease the chance of soreness is that I talked to my husband about it and asked him to start out slow. That seemed to give my body a chance to adjust to the, uh, internal pounding.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

annagarret said:


> are you for real? Do you not enjoy sex?


Why do you assume that because she is getting sore from sex she does not enjoy sex? Some women develop problems that can lead to soreness from sex. It's a real problem that a woman should see a doctor about to make sure she does not have problems such as endometriosis, irritable bowl, cists and other things that can cause pain.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

It coud be you ate using muscles that haven't been used enough. If that's the case something Advil or Motrin might help a bit. Using them moreso they get their strength up will help too (ie have even more sex 

Is it cramping, general ache?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> See a doctor about the soreness to rule out any kind of real problem.
> 
> I've had soreness before. I get urininary track infections from very vigorous intercourse.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking most likely the soreness is probly because I'm not used to it anymore. I might need to bring up the subject to my H very carefully. If he knows Sex hurts me, he won't want to do it as often. Our sex life really really sucked beofre our seperation and so far it is starting to look like it might be better. 

Perhaps if I tell him we need to do it more often so that I can get used to it without soreness before our cruise (march) he might be happy to do more. My husbands sex drive is much lower than mine and he does not like to talk about sex very much unless I text him sex jokes....he does enjoy sharing sex jokes with his work buddies, lol! For some reason he is shy to talk the same way with his wife.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> See a doctor about the soreness to rule out any kind of real problem.
> 
> But you really do need to see a doc to rule out any problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> It coud be you ate using muscles that haven't been used enough. If that's the case something Advil or Motrin might help a bit. Using them moreso they get their strength up will help too (ie have even more sex
> 
> Is it cramping, general ache?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


NO not cramping or anything like that, more like bruising kind of a feeling. I bet I just need more frequency to get back in shape, per say again


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I get sore too... I think it is completely normal since you are only having sex about once a week.

You are sore because you are not used to it anymore.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You need to see your doctor. This is not normal. Good luck!

I can see once a month, but weekly no. Maybe your too tense during the act. Try relaxing a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> You need to see your doctor. This is not normal. Good luck!
> 
> I can see once a month, but weekly no. Maybe your too tense during the act. Try relaxing a bit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


NO I'm not too tense at all. I think its probably I'm not used to it. We have sex twice since reconsile and no sex before that since July. As much as he doesn't want to believe he is well indoud too. We have not needed any lubrication either time at all.


----------



## jmsclayton (Sep 5, 2010)

HI

Yes women can be sore. I know. If your vaginal muscles are not used alot -it can hurt. Also if you overuse them they can hurt too. It takes exercise the muscles before and after like the kegel to help it not to hurt and so on. 

Judith


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

If your husband is well endowed and/or you are very petite down there, it's going to get sore some.
If my wife and I make love 2 days in a row, she will get somewhat uncomfortable. 3 in a row and she is very sore.

However, on a happy note, she was all over me twice a day on a cruise and if she was sore, she hid it well.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Depends on the kind of soreness that you have.

If you have some pain/discomfort inside afterward, it could be because your cervix has been being 'bumped', and you can try some different positions to limit the depth your H can enter.

If you have pain at the opening of the vagina, it could be because of your relative sizes. Extra lube, extra foreplay, taking it slowly during entry, and even you working with some dilators to help stretch that opening may be of benefit.

If there's some kind of odd pain going on that you can't pinpoint, then see your doc. I was having some pain (like an internal ache that would be low in my abdomen but would increase and ache in my upper right back) over the summer and found out that I had a rather large uterine fibroid. Vigorous sex or certain positions would really make it ache afterward.

Best wishes.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I remember after I had my 3rd child (we did not have much sex while I was pregnant), and we resumed our sex life, I was also sore after. I think for me it was hormones etc. that caused it, but I also was not very lubricated, even though you say you are lubricated enough, it may not be enough, maybe add a lubricant. Even if at first it seems too much, try it and see if it helps.

I agree that because you are somewhat "out of practice" it will take a while for your muscles to get back to what they previously were.

good luck


----------



## ayaydddy (Jan 12, 2012)

I get urininary track infections from very vigorous intercourse.


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

My wife and I can rarely have sex more than once in a night or back to back days. She says she is sore, regardless of how the sex was(slow or hard). We average once a week now, although it seems now that her drive is increasing and mine is decreasing due to being accomodating to her needs. Never had the issue with any partner prior, so when she started saying it, I didn't believe it. So that caused some major contention too.


----------

